

React-ions - mjrbrennan
http://www.martin-brennan.com/react-ions/

======
bceagle
Changes in Angular do not trigger a full re-render. The thing the author is
trying to point out is that changes trigger a digest cycle and a digest cycle
can (in some situations, not all) take a long time to figure out what has
changed. But, once it figures out what has changed, it will only change those
specific elements in the DOM.

At the end of the day, what we are talking about is Angular 1.x is not as
efficient as React at figuring out what to modify in the DOM.

However, just be aware that this will all change in Angular2 where you can use
an immutable data structure (just like React) or observable (if the situation
warrants it) to quickly figure out what DOM updates need to occur. Read here
for more:

[http://victorsavkin.com/post/110170125256/change-
detection-i...](http://victorsavkin.com/post/110170125256/change-detection-in-
angular-2)

~~~
mjrbrennan
Thanks for that article, sounds like there are a lot of ideas from React (and
probably similar sources) making their way into Angular 2.0. Can't wait to see
what it looks like.

